# Amazon Appstore Won't Download Anything



## rruotolo (Oct 19, 2011)

For weeks everything related to the Amazon AppStore worked just fine...downloads, updates...no problems...

Then, one day, I tried to update an app that I'd previously downloaded and installed from the Amazon AppStore, and it would not update, no matter what... From that point forward, _all updates _(of apps from the Amazon AppStore) _and all new apps_ would not download.

The "Download in progress" bar jumps to about 5% done..."*Download in progress*" alternates with "*Download queued*" a few times...and then my Notification area shows "*Downloading 0%*" for each attempted download/update.

I've tried LOTS of things to fix this but NOTHING seems to work. Any addition ideas would be much appreciated.

I've tried:
Verifying that "*Unknown Sources*" is checked (allowed) in the Applications preferences...I've even un-checked this, rebooted, and re-checked it, just for giggles.
De-registering *all* devices associated with my Amazon account...and re-registering this HPTouchPad device, rebooting in between
Un-installing and re-installing the Amazon AppStore application (and de-registering/re-registering the device again), re-booting in between. I'm currently running* version 2.0.0* of the Amazon AppStore application, which I installed by copying the apk to my downloads folder via USB...and launching it manually...because if I try to download it from Amazon directly, the download fails, not surprisingly.
NOTE: All other downloads (those from the Android Marketplace) and all web and email access works just fine. (I have a reliable wireless connection and can download anything/everything except if it's from the Amazon AppStore.)

Thanks in advance for any new ideas.

BTW, I also tried getting help from the Amazon AppStore customer service team. They tried, but in the end, they were no help. They did mention that I could (perhaps) delete one particular file via the Android File Manager application...but that file was not present on my device...not even when viewing the folder they said it'd be in via a PC (on a USB connection).

The file they said I could delete to (maybe) fix this issue was */.android_secure/smdl2tmp1.asec*

Unfortunately, on my device, the folder:* /.android.secure/* was empty already....so nothing could be deleted.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

I had this happen to me yesterday. its still stuck.

if I remember , didnt we just have a amazon appstore update this week?


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah the latest update is.super buggy


----------



## richk2 (Oct 16, 2011)

This is the file permissions problem I think. There is thread on this but you need to boot into webos and either open terminal through xecutah if you have that installed or open novacomm on your computer and type
umount /dev/store/media
fsck.vfat -vy /dev/store/media

This fixed amazon problem for me as well as other downloading problems. I have had this broken twice now


----------



## clmbngbkng (Oct 22, 2011)

Any other way to fix it?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Mine hangs like that when trying to download an app that is over the 3g limit (i don't have wifi). Check settings and see what your wifi download limit is. If it's set at 1mb and u don't have wifi on that could be the prob

Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## themastermonk (Nov 5, 2011)

i ran into a weird issue like this and it was because the credit card i had on file for 1-click buying had expired i set it to the new updated card and all was well.


----------



## clmbngbkng (Oct 22, 2011)

I was able to solve the problem by going to the main page for Amazon Appstore for Android and bought the free app of the day (while it was erroring out on my TP) and then it installed flawlessly through the app on the TP.

Main Amazon Android page: http://www.amazon.com/mobile-apps/b/ref=topnav_storetab_mas?ie=UTF8&node=2350149011


----------



## rruotolo (Oct 19, 2011)

clmbngbkng said:


> I was able to solve the problem by going to the main page for Amazon Appstore for Android and bought the free app of the day (while it was erroring out on my TP) and then it installed flawlessly through the app on the TP.
> 
> Main Amazon Android page: http://www.amazon.co...node=2350149011


Are you saying that you solved the problem of the TP not downloading anything by going to the Amazon Android page on your PC/Mac and (from there) purchasing the free app of the day? After doing that, you were able to get the app to download to your TP, correct?

I've tried this too, and it doesn't work for me. But thanks for the suggestion. _Did I do it right? _ Must I order the free app "_while_" my TP is erroring-out (as per your note above)?

BTW, I didn't attempt your suggestion with the free app of the day; but I did try it with another free app...and the same thing happened.

It looks like it's going to work....but then the progress bar jumps to about 5% done....and alternates between "in progress" and "queued." Then the process times-out and a notification appears in my notification area until reboot. After reboot, the notification is cancelled...but the items still won't download.​
I'm going to try the suggestion from richK2, above.

Thanks.


----------



## rruotolo (Oct 19, 2011)

UPDATE RE: ORIGINAL POST

I fixed this, as per Larry94's post here.

Very simple.

1. Boot into WebOS
2. Mount TP via USB to PC desktop
3. IF Windows finds problems with the disk, let it fix them automatically.
If Windows does NOT find problems, go to My Computer, right-click on your TP volume
select Properties from the context menu
in the Properties dialogue, select the Tools tab
under Error-checking, select "Check now..."

4. Select the checkbox for "Automatically fix file system errors"
5. Click "Start"

6. When it's finished, click "ok" to dismiss the confirmation dialogue
7. Send me a dollar via PayPal









8. Eject the device from the desktop, either by:
A. right-clicking on it in the My Computer window and selecting eject from the context menu; or by
B. using the "Safely Remove Hardware and Eject Media" dialogue in the tray

NOTE: I have no idea if you could accomplish the same thing by booting into CM7 and mounting the TP to the desktop of your PC. I didn't try that. Maybe I'll try it next time the Amazon AppStore decides that it doesn't like me.

NOTE: I have no idea what else I may have hosed-up in the process of letting Windows automatically "fix errors" on my TP. I'll let you know if other things start to flake, once I've had a chance to use it for a while. Suffice it to say....the Amazon problem is now fixed. All updates and all new and pending downloads of new apps are installed.

The AppStore even took it upon itself to UNINSTALL a version of Adobe Reader that I'd downloaded in the meantime from the Android Marketplace, before it would apply the update to that app. It did so because I'd originally downloaded and installed Adobe Reader from the Amazon AppStore some weeks ago, before the AppStore started flaking. So, now that it's working again, when it saw that I needed an update, it looked for ITS OWN version of the app. Not finding it, the AppStore uninstalled the version I had installed (from the Android Marketplace) and re-installed its own version. Very piggy, I thought, but hey, it works now.


----------



## beerock (Aug 21, 2011)

I could be wrong here, but I believe you have too many devices authorized.. go to amazon.com find manage devices and start deauthorizing. hope that helps


----------



## mgardner323 (Oct 18, 2011)

richk2 said:


> This is the file permissions problem I think. There is thread on this but you need to boot into webos and either open terminal through xecutah if you have that installed or open novacomm on your computer and type
> umount /dev/store/media
> fsck.vfat -vy /dev/store/media
> 
> This fixed amazon problem for me as well as other downloading problems. I have had this broken twice now


I agree with richk2 yes it had to many devices from all the time of flashing my phone but what really did it and I didn't relize it till I say richk2's posting was when I did the webos update it redid all the permission settings for the media drive.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------

